# changed my 02m drp 4motion gear ratios to tdi ones any advise//



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi all ive a 6speed 02m fitted to my 2.8 24v 4motion ,stock u.k transmission 
code /drp (heard these are differnert to u guys ,,
due to me turboing the engine its now reving between 7000/7500rpm and the stock transmission is to short and fed up off gearing up and down the gearbox 
so ive a golf tdi 6speed 02m 2wd gearbox with the code .erf
ive done the conversion with fitting the erf tdi ratios into the 4motion gearbox ,
but unsure how it will perform dose anyone know
will it have taller gears?? 
..............shorter gears?? 
................more top end?? 
as im hopeing it willt ransform the engine to pull better and have taller gears 
drp ratios were
3.4172.1051.4291.0881.0970.912
erf ratios are
3.7692.0871.3240.9770.9750.814
think this is right , if not someone will put me in the right


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: changed my 02m drp 4motion gear ratios to tdi ones any advise// (adaptorman)*

Get in and drive it


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: changed my 02m drp 4motion gear ratios to tdi ones any advise// (l88m22vette)*

why will i be exspecting something bad or good?


----------



## Marzo (Mar 30, 2008)

How did this turn out? 
Are you able to use the 6th gear at all on the freeway?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Used a DRP 02M gearbox on my Corrado 1.8 20v turbo build, and I could use the 6th gear, but only on the freeway..
It did 130kph at only 1300RPM, and topspeed of 321kph at 7500RPM (only did about 275kph, but theoretically it could go that 321kph)


----------



## Marzo (Mar 30, 2008)

CorrieG60 said:


> Used a DRP 02M gearbox on my Corrado 1.8 20v turbo build, and I could use the 6th gear, but only on the freeway..
> It did 130kph at only 1300RPM, and topspeed of 321kph at 7500RPM (only did about 275kph, but theoretically it could go that 321kph)


Do you know what diesel box you got the gearing from?


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)

Most common gearbox used is the ERF/DRW but there are several to choice from. If you want a diesel 02M gearbox or gear set send me a PM . Below is the most common gearbox`s used.


----------

